# 2-10-2



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

[/b] 
This is just the mocked up version I started this week. I had built the Motor block about 4 weeks ago and decided to go ahead and build my engine this past week[/b]


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

looking good keep us posted


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Rex, 
Did you get ahold of Bob about the Boxpox wheels?


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Cool idea-looking good. What wil the minimum curve be?


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

PlexIt runs around my 8' overhead track without a problem. I have made 5 of them. The last one I made was over 3 years ago. Its in California with Greg. When I delivered it we ran it at The Fairplex Layout pulling 14 of my USA SantaFe Streamline cars. There is a video of it on Youtube. You mite have to go to my channel to find it. My channel is Engine Yard. [/b]*Custom 2-10-2 at the Fairplex - YouTube*


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Will this be the engine we stopped and took photos of? The one you lusted all over? Just answered my own Q.
How about the Madom Queen or what ever name that engine was?? Glad to see you back into it.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

No that not the one yet, I am starting small and working my way up[/b]


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

Its looking more complete, waiting for some detail parts[/b]


----------

